# Frozen Carrots



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I had read somewhere that Frozen Carrots were a good treat and helped with chewing since bully sticks are now out, I thought I would give it a try. Zach and Boo both sniffed at it, pawed at it, licked it and then looked up and said MOM where is the good stuff! :HistericalSmiley: I left them on the floor as they played with their other toys. Let's see if they go back to them.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Silly boys, I have to cook them a little to get mine to eat it.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Mine love the raw "petite" baby carrots. They love to crunch them. If they won't eat the frozen ones, you could try the raw ones.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree try raw. Also try a green bean or apple slice or some dehydrated sweet potato. Of course watch them so they don't choke.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia won't eat carrots at all, but since we watched Bailey for the week, she decided she liked his frozen green beans.*


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Yogi Loves the The Green beans Too!*
*I Don't use the Baby Carrotts Now To Small. I Use a Whole One And Cut in Half**
*Even if he eats a little its good for Him.After about 10 Min I Take It Off of him. Chocking is always a concern.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't give mine frozen carrots or green beans---only steamed. I know people do but I am afraid of choking & if ice cubes may cause bloat, why not carrots? I think I am a little over-protective in some areas! :HistericalSmiley: Did I say some? :innocent:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. Steamed ones sound good!


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

LaCie loves the raw petite baby carrots too.
Always give her a couple after her main meal.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> I don't give mine frozen carrots or green beans---only steamed. I know people do but I am afraid of choking & if ice cubes may cause bloat, why not carrots? I think I am a little over-protective in some areas! :HistericalSmiley: Did I say some? :innocent:


I also give raw---but not the baby carrots---big ones cut in sticks.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Oakley won't eat carrots, cooked or raw! I'm going to try green beans..


----------

